# Pick Rollitup's New Logo



## potroastV2 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey Guys,

We are launching a brand new system for this website and would like your input on Rollitup's new Logo.

Please pick which one you like best:

https://www.rollitup.org/logo1.jpg

https://www.rollitup.org/logo2.jpg 

https://www.rollitup.org/logo3.jpg 

https://www.rollitup.org/logo4.jpg


----------



## potlike (Apr 1, 2010)

rollitup said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> We are lunching a brand new system for this website and would like your input on Rollitup's new Logo.
> 
> ...


#4

-potlike


----------



## yourlocal420 (Apr 1, 2010)

I kinda like #4 rolli but thats just me


----------



## potroast (Apr 1, 2010)

I like number 1.

but maybe you could improve it by making the little eye winking.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 1, 2010)

I like #4 if you could make him walk or dance across the screen and blow out some big "O"'s of smoke


----------



## Buddreams (Apr 1, 2010)

The 3rd one with the guy is okay, but the options are limited. gotta work with what u give us i guess.


----------



## crackerboy (Apr 1, 2010)

I would say #4 as well. But might be worth trying to get some other ideas.


----------



## drlearysbud (Apr 1, 2010)

I like number four the best. That little bastard is pimp.


----------



## HardCorps420 (Apr 2, 2010)

i say numba one, i aint been here long but i love that little seed dude. it looks a little more modern. plus if it aint broke dont fix it.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 2, 2010)

WAT! number 1 by FAR.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 2, 2010)

It's a toss up between 1 and 4 for me. I went ahead and voted number 1 because I like it but with a little bit of work #4 could be way cooler. I like the colors of it and the font but I don't know what that little dude is supposed to be, a seed? Looks kinda tacky I say make it the little dude from number one or a pot leaf or something cooler and that would be awesome. And yes it should walk along the screen blowing smoke rings!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 2, 2010)

Out of those 4, I'm partial to #1 but,, I really like the rollitup lettering in #2 wtih the bold lettering and the "l" being lit


----------



## speedyseedz (Apr 2, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Out of those 4, I'm partial to #1 but,, I really like the rollitup lettering in #2 wtih the bold lettering and the "l" being lit


I think only number 1 matches the identity of rollitup.

Thing i've never understood with it though, is its a guy, so its obviously a plant nut sack, could have maybe softened him a little given him two white hairs coming out the head and made him a girly.

Everyone loves a calyx nut sacks are not everyones cup of tea.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 2, 2010)

i like the current one over any of those 4

i think speedys right; it should be a feminine calyx with two white hairs or maybe even the current RIU dude blasting pollen all over the feminine calyx


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 2, 2010)

the current RIU logo is the exact same logo of the flameboy from that skateboard brand that I can't think of right now. speed demons or something? but looks exactly like the RIU logo. I think whoever made the RIU logo was a skateboarder


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 2, 2010)

i like # 1, with 4 a close second..
i like #1 because it is clean, looks simple and refined.
#4 is _cool, _but a little juvenile for some of the older users.

the other 2 just seem geared towards certain demographics, and from what i can tell, thats not what RIU is about.

so #1 gets my vote


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 2, 2010)

world industries


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 2, 2010)

there is a striking resemblance, i will admit


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Apr 2, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> there is a striking resemblance, i will admit


Definetely #4


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 3, 2010)

is it too late to try and contribute a last minute contender? probably, i just wanted to shar this with you all. im no artist and this took me like 10mins but i think its funny as hell


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 3, 2010)

actually, I'm really digging the theme. pretty great idea. like it so much I'll give you rep for it.


----------



## CyberSecks (Apr 3, 2010)

i like 1 keep it original bro
those are the true rollitup roots. hehe


----------



## satica (Apr 3, 2010)

Liked No 4 . With some suggestions:

The logo looks like roAitup in first look and not rollitup since the to ll are attached in the way that is partially resmbles A.

somebody said before that it looks like juvenile , I agree considering with some modification it will find the right character, Character is the thing that other 3 lack it.

That bean(or calix or whatever it is) looks like is smoking a cigarrette not a joint,we use our 2 finger to smoke a joint especilally when we keep our grap of the joint as close as possible to the lip end.

The joint does not look it is burning since there is no smoke , it can show smoke from the joint and the head of the bean that is smouldering of being high

The color of the fire if the joint head looks like strawberry skin in close up, needs more work

There is no sign of GROW in your Logo but your website is seriously about Grow so it is seems relative to draw some roots extending from the lower end of P in rollitup downward to show grow in your logo.


----------



## gezon (Apr 3, 2010)

rollitup said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> We are launching a brand new system for this website and would like your input on Rollitup's new Logo.
> 
> ...


*yeah i go with #4 all the way*


----------



## geffcardo (Apr 4, 2010)

no offense but i dont like any of them lol


----------



## fulbright (Apr 4, 2010)

Crap. I chose #2 because I like it the best as far as logo design goes, but didn't think about the connotations that come from a rasta-man logo. So on further thought (as I should have done from the beginning) I would choose #1. So (if you care to) subtract one from #2 and put it under #1.


----------

